# 1" to 3"



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

they had called for the storm a couple weeks ago. we got six.
1" to 3" they called for the storm we got today. we got six.
4" to 6" they are calling for the storm tomorrow going into tomorrow night.
so does that me i will get 12"?
i wont blame the wether guy he is being honest and saying he doesnt know for sure. just looking for the pattern. nws or any other sources i see are all coming in about the same amount off for my area.
i dunno. its all good.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

be happy there underestimating the storms. in jersee they call for 6- 10 and we get RAAAAAIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

they just changed it to 5" to 9" for tomorrow night.
that means when i wake up in the morning they will have it changed again to 12 to 15.
guess to be expected and i am sure the weather people do their best. hard to put a guarantee on mother nature. i just like to know what to expect so i can plan ahead.

and yeah. if i heard six to twelve and all we had was rain i would be scratching my head too.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

bribrius;508507 said:


> they had called for the storm a couple weeks ago. we got six.
> 1" to 3" they called for the storm we got today. we got six.
> 4" to 6" they are calling for the storm tomorrow going into tomorrow night.
> so does that me i will get 12"?
> ...


dude really, dont complain. I would will to have that kinda forecast. It's been the other way around for me the last two months.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

bribrius;508507 said:


> they had called for the storm a couple weeks ago. we got six.
> 1" to 3" they called for the storm we got today. we got six.
> 4" to 6" they are calling for the storm tomorrow going into tomorrow night.
> so does that me i will get 12"?
> ...


be thankful brib, over here in ohio they put out winter storm warnings for 1-4" then we get an inch of snow and 3 days and 3 inches of rain!! or thhey call for 1-3 or 2-4 and we get a dusting. good luck with that 5-9".


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

We got 3.5 inches or rain yesterday in lakewood and my parents received 5.5 inches of rain yesterday in vermilion in one day.That is a lot of rain and oh yeah the temp was 55 then dropped to the 40s all day. And now it is cold enough for snow and no precip. The story of the year. they just cant match up. well i guess that means next winter will be a good one. Good, bad, good bad, that is how it works here...:waving:


----------

